# Proper torque for prop nut



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

on my 25, I usually turn/tighten the nut until i hit the first bit of resistance. Then, I continue to turn slowly until the cotter-pin hole lines up with a slot in the prop nut. So, usually not too snug.

That's how I've done it for years, but there's a chance i'm doing it wrong, so might want to see if anyone else chimes in


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

